# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون الجنسية البحرينية لعام 1963

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الجنسية البحرينية لعام 1963 

نصدر هذا الإعلان بشأن الجنسية البحرينية:
المادة (1)
المدرجون أدناه يعتبرون حائزين على الجنسية البحرينية.
( أ ) جميع الأشخاص الذين ولدوا في البحرين قبل أو بعد تاريخ هذا القانون ما عدا ما نصت عليه المادة (2).
(ب) الأشخاص الذين ولدوا في الخارج قبل أو بعد تاريخ هذا القانون الذين آباؤهم أو أجدادهم من الأب كانوا مولودين في البحرين ما عدا الأشخاص الذين آباؤهم أثناء سن قصور هؤلاء الأشخاص سجلوا في بيت الدولة البريطانية في البحرين طبقاً لمقتضى المادة (2) أو لو كانوا ساكنين في البحرين يسجلوا كذلك.
المادة (2):
لا يعتبر الأشخاص المولودون في البحرين حائزين على الجنسية البحرينية قبل تاريخ هذا القانون أو بعده الذين آباؤهم حائزون على جنسية حكومة أخرى عند ولادة هؤلاء الأشخاص.
( أ ) إذا سجلوا أنفسهم في بيت الدولة البريطانية في خلال سنة من تاريخ بلوغهم سن 18 إذا كانوا إذ ذاك ساكنين في البحرين أو في خلال سنة من تاريخ ابتداء سكناهم في البحرين إذا لم يكونوا إذ ذاك ساكنين في البحرين.
أو
(ب) إذا سجلوا أنفسهم في بيت الدولة البريطانية في خلال سنة من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون إذا كانوا قد أتموا سن 18 وهم مقيمون في البحرين.
(ج ) متى جرى تسجيلهم في بيت الدولة البريطانية في خلال سنتين من تاريخ ولادتهم أو جرى تسجيل ولادتهم في خلال سنتين من حصول ذلك.
المادة ( 3 )
وكل من هو حائز على الجنسية البحرينية يفقدها:
( أ ) إذا تجنس مختاراً بجنسية حكومة أخرى وصدر مرسوم من حاكم البحرين يلغي جنسيته البحرينية أما بطلب مقدم من ذلك الشخص أو من تلقاء نفسه.
(ب) إذا هو أيضاً حائز على جنسية حكومية أخرى وبناء على طلب ذلك الشخص صدر مرسوم من قبل حاكم البحرين يلغي جنسيته البحرينية.
المادة ( 4 )
(1) متى تزوجت إمرأة برجل من جنسية بحرينية تصبح حائزة على الجنسية البحرينية ومتى تزوجت إمرأة من جنسية بحرينية برجل أجنبي تفقد جنسيها البحرينية إذا ومتى اكتسبت جنسية زوجها وما عدا ذلك فلا.
(2) إذا اكتسبت إمرأة الجنسية البحرينية من طريق الزواج تفقدها متى طلقت أو كانت لصلة واكتسبت أو حازت على جنسية أخرى. ويمكن أن تعادلها جنسيتها البحرينية مرسوم يصدره حاكم البحرين متى قدمت طلباً بذلك.
المادة ( 5 )
لحاكم البحرين أن يمنح الجنسية البحرينية إلى أي شخص يسكن البحرين ويقدم طلباً بذلك وله أن يلغي هذه المنحة إذا انقطع ذلك الشخص عن السكنى في البحرين.
لقد ختمه صاحب العظمة الشيخ السر حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة حاكم البحرين في السادس من ذي الحجة 1355 الموافق 17 فبراير 1937.
ويعتبر هذا القانون نافذ المفعول ابتداء من 25 صفر 1356/ 6 مايو 1937.
حرر في 27 صفر 1356/ 8 مايو 1937.
بأمر
حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة
حاكم البحرين

----------

